# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Problema con Fedra Plus 6.1.5

## dott.mamo

Ho installato Fedra Plus 6.1.5 su un notebook con Vista e ho un problema immediato col primo avvio. 
In pratica una volta che si tenta l'avvio viene fuori un avviso di errore "Database già esistente" e poi un errore n. 58 "File già esistente. L'applicazione sarà terminata!". 
Qualcuno sa cosa posso fare?
Non capisco dove mettere le mani... :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

Dovrebbe essere un problema di disattivazione dell'UAC.  
Anche io ho lo stesso tuo problema. Stasera col mio amico lo "spogliamo".

----------


## dott.mamo

L'assistenza mi ha risposto di entrare come amministratore: 
1. clic col destro sul link -> propriet&#224;;
2. Nella scheda "Compatibilit&#224;", mettere il flag su "esegui come amministratore".
3. Applica -> OK

----------


## Contabile

Grazie per l'informazione.

----------


## dott.mamo

Confermo, in quel modo funziona.

----------


## circe00

> L'assistenza mi ha risposto di entrare come amministratore: 
> 1. clic col destro sul link -> proprietà;
> 2. Nella scheda "Compatibilità", mettere il flag su "esegui come amministratore".
> 3. Applica -> OK

   
Grazzziiiieee! Veramente grazie. Quando sputi sangue e poi ti capita d'inciampare ed i 2 nanosec. risolvi.

----------

